
Show HN: RealIdeas.site (submit an idea, get 10 real ones back) - RealIdeas
https://realideas.site/
======
blauditore
Ideas themselves should not be overrated. People often think the main part of
building a successful product is having the right idea, and expect some form
of compensation for submitting a good one. But as a matter of fact, if there
is a problem to solve, many others have probably had similar ideas and the
difference will be made in their implementations.

So the "compensation" of ideas with other ideas like here seems perfectly
reasonable to me and should not be extended or gamified any further.

~~~
hacker_9
Yep, it is the execution of the idea where the money is. Most well known
products are simple to explain / understand, but it was their implementation
and ability to retain users on their platform that make them successful.

------
Animats
Reminds me of the slogan on the trucks of Sunset Scavenger Company, the
predecessor to Recology: "Satisfaction guaranteed or double your garbage
back".

------
fiatjaf
Very cool.

I tried many approaches (although I didn't finish any implementation besides
the first one, the worst) on idea sharing and feedback. This is probably a
little better than the best I've thought in all these years.

Oh, it looks like Wayback Machine has my first attempt at this thing stored:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130814135339/http://www.ideacra...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130814135339/http://www.ideacraft.us/)

~~~
RealIdeas
Thanks. Yours looks very nice. I've been thinking of allowing comments on the
ideas themselves but I like your approach better (where the comments fall into
different categories).

------
lhnz
Ideas which are 'actionable pieces of intellectual leverage' are actually
massively underrated, and unfortunately grouped alongside mere daydreams.

If you happen to have a collection of design/market/engineering insights that
could actually inform a working solution, you'd be a fool to just dump them
into the public domain as free 'ideas'.

Executing the creation of a factory to produce lightbulbs is comparatively
valueless, compared to inventing the first lightbulb. It's not only easier,
it's also less important to society.

New ideas are actually incredibly important, and they might even be getting
harder to find [0]. As Thiel said in 'Zero to One' [1]: "Every great business
is built around a secret that’s hidden from the outside." Unless you have
incredibly deep pockets or a monopoly, ideas are likely to be the only thing
protecting you from your competition.

As an aside: the money isn't in execution, or in innovative ideas, but in the
creation of economic moats [2].

[0] [http://www-leland.stanford.edu/~chadj/IdeaPF.pdf](http://www-
leland.stanford.edu/~chadj/IdeaPF.pdf)

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Zero-One-Notes-Startups-
Future/dp/B00...](https://www.amazon.com/Zero-One-Notes-Startups-
Future/dp/B00M284NY2)

[2]
[https://news.morningstar.com/classroom2/course.asp?docId=144...](https://news.morningstar.com/classroom2/course.asp?docId=144046&page=5&CN=)

------
isuckatcoding
Love this. I've been looking everywhere from reddit, twitter, hn to forums for
inspiration for ideas (because I suck at coming up with my own).

I have more ideas about brick / mortar businesses (i.e. buy this thing off
website X, rebrand and sell for Y% to make profit) than I do about SaaS
business (which is my primary interest).

~~~
napsterbr
My advice for you is the usual "find a problem, scratch someone's itches and
work on that ".

------
rolfvandekrol
Just submitted an idea, which i think is pretty good idea, that i'm probably
never going to implement myself, because i usually get lost in yak-shaving
halfway (tried it three times). Let's see what ideas come out of this :)

------
kfk
For me as an all round analytics manager in enterprise there are plenty of
pain points. I am not sure I'd call them ideas, but it would be great to share
those, also to see who else has them.

------
yeshivadan
If someone is interested in using your idea, can you get some credit or
something?

~~~
RealIdeas
I need to add a terms of service. Something like: "All submitted ideas are
free for all members of the site to use and act upon."

Does anyone have an example of such a TOS? One that basically says you
relinquish all rights to the ideas you give on this website.

~~~
icebraining
You don't have to, there are no rights to ideas in the first place.

------
voiceclonr
Neat idea! I think you should allow comments.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
This was my thought as well. That the benefit of sharing the idea is to get
feedback so the idea can be refined.

~~~
RealIdeas
I'll add comments later on. After that I'll develop a system where you get
ideas regularly based on your engagement level on the site.

------
sh87
This is great and positive and all things nice. How about making this more
valuable by somehow connecting me with 10 people who know about this problem
area or have tried or are interested in building a solution to this and more
important : people who are facing this issue and are wanting to try out my
solution to the problems that I am trying to solve ?

To be honest the only thing that will inspire me to build something is seeing
10 real people face real issues that I believe I can solve. Queue Management
for example. Its 2016 (almost 2017) for heaven's sake and I still see people
queuing up at cash registers, coffee shops and department stores alike. That's
what I want to solve. How is 10 new ideas helping me ?

Edit: This unintentionally turned out more like a rant than constructive
criticism. Its just that I have a feeble sense of what I want and this does
not feel like it. Credit to the author for actually building it, putting it up
here and having the courage to be open to feedback.

------
saycheese
If I submit 10 ideas, where are the 100 new ideas going to come from?

Why would someone swap one good idea for ten bad idea?

What do you plan to do with "all" the ideas?

___

Would you post answer to your own questions for your own site? Those being:

What's the problem?

What's the solution?

Why would anyone pay for that?

How would you reach your audience?

Are there other solutions out there?

How is your solution any different?

Will you reject bad ideas?

~~~
RealIdeas
"If I submit 10 ideas, where are the 100 new ideas going to come from?" Same
place as the first 10, from other people's ideas. If you're an idea generating
machine the DB will eventually run out of ideas to give you.

"Why would someone swap one good idea for ten bad idea?" This is answered in
the FAQ. You get 4 from the top rated ones. Chances are if you haven't worked
on your idea by now, you probably won't do it at all. Share your idea and you
might get one or more that you will work on. Even if you don't get an idea you
think it's "good" you might get inspiration from them or put a twist on these.

"What do you plan to do with "all" the ideas?" Same as everyone else who
submits an idea: get inspiration.

"Would you post answer to your own questions for your own site?" I don't
understand the purpose of your question.

~~~
saycheese
The purpose of the question, "Would you post answers for your own site?" \-
being I don't understand and/or would be interested in the answers to the
questions before for RealIdeas.site:

What's the problem?

What's the solution?

Why would anyone pay for that?

How would you reach your audience?

Are there other solutions out there?

How is your solution any different?

~~~
RealIdeas
This is all covered in the FAQ. Problem: no vetting process on similar sites.
Solution: have someone read the ideas. It's free, not meant to make money. I
just posted it on HN. I don't see similar sites with a vetting process out
there.

~~~
saycheese
There are lots of sites that provide lists of vetted ideas, what am I missing?

~~~
panorama
I don't understand the negativity. This is a Show HN. And Show HNs don't have
to be completely original things that have never before appeared on the
Internet.

~~~
saycheese
>> "Are there other solutions out there? How is your solution any different?

Negative? I am only reflecting the questions back at the post/site that
they're asking themselves.

------
hitgeek
anyone interested in this sort of thing should take a look at
[https://nugget.one/](https://nugget.one/)

------
fiatjaf
Maybe you could put the source for this site on GitHub so interested people
could submit buggy PRs with unwanted new features?

------
automatwon
Is there not a "low-tech" solution to this already?

Like an invite-only forum that extends invites to people who share an idea in
the public thread? With increasingly more access as users continue to
contribute ideas that receive positive feedback from their peers?

~~~
fiatjaf
No.

